# Snakebites



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

So, I have been contemplating maybe getting a lip piercing of some type. I have a few friends that have snake bites, and was thinking of getting one on the right lower lip. Problem is, I dont like needles as I pretty much freak out when im getting a simple shot. So, has any one ever had something like this done? Whats the pain like? Any disadvantages? Whats a good place to have it done in or around akron.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So, I have been contemplating maybe getting a lip piercing of some type. I have a few friends that have snake bites, and was thinking of getting one on the right lower lip. Problem is, I dont like needles as I pretty much freak out when im getting a simple shot. So, has any one ever had something like this done? Whats the pain like? Any disadvantages? Whats a good place to have it done in or around akron.


A disadvantage is, seeing as you are just about working age, employers tend to not care too much for face jewelry. You always need to consider the unintended consequences of doing things like that.

It's funny, just as I finished typing this as I sit here at the airport, I look up to see a young man sitting on the window sill heater in an airport smock. He has one hand on the handle of a wheel chair apparently waiting for a passenger in need of assistance on an incoming flight. Both his eyebrows are pierced in multiple places, both ears, a few in his lips, not pretty a t least to me. Look what his decorative decisions have done for his career opportunities. A good example of poor choices.

Try to always make good choices young man, that would be my advice.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

X2 keep it clean


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

If your gonna do it, just realize you'll get dirty looks. Don't blame those people, because your the one with a ring through your face. Also if your going to do it stop worrying about the pain just nut up and do it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really don't think you need a lip piercing unless you are trying to hide your face. I think ears are ok but not all the other places some people get them. if you know what I mean, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

In addition to all of the above , those ring's are something handy to grab hold of if you get into a fight.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What will it do to your teeth too???

Bacterial infections? The human mouth is a foul place for holes in your body.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My recommendation is no piercing, no visible tattoos. Then you'll have more $$ for hunting & fishing gear!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jonny13, save your money, my youngest daughter had her eyebrow and tongue pierced when she was about 18 or so and now with a good career and mother of two , everything is long gone , she wishes now she never would have done it. .. What's the purpose of it anyway ?


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a fan of do whatever you want but it's like putting a bunch of after market body parts on a Honda and then ten years down the road you still have to drive this thing and try to pick up dates in it. It may be the thing to do now but I have never seen a body piercing that has aged well. Think long term unless you plan on opening a tattoo and piercing shop then by all means go ahead.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

snakebites are ugly. I don't see anything cool or attractive about it. however I am 43 so maybe im just too old and uncool.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> A disadvantage is, seeing as you are just about working age, employers tend to not care too much for face jewelry. You always need to consider the unintended consequences of doing things like that.
> 
> It's funny, just as I finished typing this as I sit here at the airport, I look up to see a young man sitting on the window sill heater in an airport smock. He has one hand on the handle of a wheel chair apparently waiting for a passenger in need of assistance on an incoming flight. Both his eyebrows are pierced in multiple places, both ears, a few in his lips, not pretty a t least to me. Look what his decorative decisions have done for his career opportunities. A good example of poor choices.
> 
> Try to always make good choices young man, that would be my advice.


Jonny...to add to what PapawSmith says...the same holds true for tattoos that are visable. You are likely to have potential employers that look at those types of piercings and tattoos in a negative manner. Think of it from their perspective. Depending on the job, their employees represent that company when out in the public.

With that said, my employer has had me working at airports for a very long time. I have seen first hand passengers from all over the world walk right by persons as described above by PapawSmith and stop to ask me or someone else for assistance.

You've exhibited maturity and intelligence on this site that gives the impression that you're older than you are...that's a good thing and can carry you a long way in life. You have a lot of time to determine what direction you are going to take with a career and you don't want something like a face piercing or tattoo to be a determining factor in whether you get hired for a position or not.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Are you not satisfied with how look ? Or do you just want to fit in? Spending good money on something painful and with a possibility of infection, and definitely something you Will regret at some point in your life.
You could possibly get a nice rod or reel for the same price.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Save your money Johnny. Pierce your ears if you want. I did mine myself. Only face piercing I'd consider is nose. I think those can be tasteful.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I had my ears pierced when I was 17 and my cartilage when I was 18. I also pierced my lip by myself when I was 17. With that said, at the time I loved them... Now only a few years later I question what the hell I was thinking. I no longer keep any jewelry in any of my piercings. The holes will take a long time to close up and they still get infected occasionally. If you like it, go for it, but don't do it because your friends have their lips pierced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I had my ears pierced when I was 17 and my cartilage when I was 18. I also pierced my lip by myself when I was 17. With that said, at the time I loved them... Now only a few years later I question what the hell I was thinking. I no longer keep any jewelry in any of my piercings. The holes will take a long time to close up and they still get infected occasionally. If you like it, go for it, but don't do it because your friends have their lips pierced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Once they heal the holes WON'T close... I haven't wore an earring in 15 years and the holes are still open.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't do it. It's like a tattoo in that you shouldn't be surprised if people pass judgement on you for having it.

If you want to be creative, you could put on safety glasses, fall face first into your tackle box, and just keep whatever sticks.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Once they heal the holes WON'T close... I haven't wore an earring in 15 years and the holes are still open.



I did get mine to close on my ear with a little home remedy needle scraping inside the hole to open the skin inside. It did close up but hurt like no other scraping it open.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

As an employer, when I interview someone with piercings other than women with them in their ears. I figure if you disrespect your body that much, how much respect will you have for me or my equipment. Same with tattoos, our body's are amazing in design and operation so let's go and paint graffiti all over it. Just my opinion.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> snakebites are ugly. I don't see anything cool or attractive about it. however I am 43 so maybe im just too old and uncool.


Any job is worth having, but any job worth keeping long term, the chances are good the person doing the interviewing is probably going to be one of those old and uncool guys. 

Also, WTH is a snakebite?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I Fish said:


> Any job is worth having, but any job worth keeping long term, the chances are good the person doing the interviewing is probably going to be one of those old and uncool guys.
> 
> Also, WTH is a snakebite?













Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't believe you are worried about the pain.IMO you are only trying to attract attention with a face piercing.But if you are wealthy you can wear anything.I can't see where it's manly at all.Sorta Gay looking.IMO!




Roscoe


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Jonny I will give you my view as a heavily tattoo'ed individual who spent two years on weekly sessions, sometimes two or three sessions a week and has daughters with tattoos and facial piercings. 
First and foremost never do a piercing or tattoo just to fit in or be like your friends. It's way more personal if a decision to not put a lot of thought into it. 
Second do some research on Google about the different piercings and different risk with each one. Lip piercings and tongue piercings can be rough on your gums and your teeth just from being up against them. 
Third read online about the piercing you are thinking about and read what questions to ask the piercer that will be doing the piercing and/or the studio. Safety and cleanliness is very important. There are website out there that will show you about piercing that have gone bad and it can get dangerous. Remember your lips re real close to your brain and a infection wouldn't have to travel far to be real bad. 

Like I said it is a personal decision that only you can make but make it by educating yourself and arming yourself with as much knowledge as you can. 

As others have stated some employers will judge a book by its cover and even though you may be the hardest worker and very dedicated they may never give you the chance to prove it. I personally have never asked what opinions were about tattoos or piercings I've had done because it was my choice and I knew what society may think in their judgement of me before they ever knew me. For that reason I have avoided tattoos below the wrist (so far) and will not do any tattoos from neck and above except for a little bit of my back piece that is at the bottom of my neck. Remember first impressions sometimes may be the last.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another question I forgot to ask , is this going to be done on the sneak or do you have the ok from from your parents, my daughter did them on the moms ok , I was left in the dark on that one, took piercing out when at home . Buy a new fishing outfit..


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks EyeCatchEm.

Just want to add my wife got a tattoo on her ankle when she was 16 on her mom's OK. She said she has regretted it since she was 21 and entered the professional workforce. So, she spent 5 years liking it, and the last 16 years wishing she didn't have it. Today, she's self conscious about it and usually keeps it covered up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buy some lures and other fishing tackle.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Better to save your money I have a family member that I go out to eat and hang out with a lot and he gets a lot of bad looks and says it's harder to find a job


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Told my self when I was very young, I would get a nice tat when i had bought every thing I wanted and had money left to waste. But seems there is always on more gun, a new rod ,a boat or a girl... you get the idea? 
Weather its right or wrong. Truth is people DO judge you for them. not many successful people have visible tats or piercings. And I know many who lost the job they wanted and many other things. Simply because others took different meanings to them.
Today I am so glad i decided against them. My dad went to his grave with a large on on his arm he got in the military. He dreaded it and was sorry he ever did it. But after checking the cost, he decided to leave it there. A tat should never be done on a whim or a quick response to any thing.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with a previous poster. Only do something you really want to do like ink or piearcing. When you are young decisions that seem like a good idea don't seems so smart after several years out of High School. 
Tongue piercings and lip jewelry do cause damage to teeth and gums. A dentist told me he has seen many chipped and broken teeth when the wearer bites their tongue or lip. Yes their teeth were cosmetically repaired or replaced but it is not your natural teeth and the expense of the repair will likely shock you. Wait till you are older for ink, piercings, and marriage, lol you have a lifetime to make the right decisions. A good amount of old guys here likely have youthful regrets we wished a wise old man had told us don't do that or wait until your older. Wait a year or longer and if all the people you know are still wearing their snake bites and you want it decide then.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

smokingbarrel said:


> Jonny I will give you my view as a heavily tattoo'ed individual who spent two years on weekly sessions, sometimes two or three sessions a week and has daughters with tattoos and facial piercings.
> First and foremost never do a piercing or tattoo just to fit in or be like your friends. It's way more personal if a decision to not put a lot of thought into it.
> Second do some research on Google about the different piercings and different risk with each one. Lip piercings and tongue piercings can be rough on your gums and your teeth just from being up against them.
> Third read online about the piercing you are thinking about and read what questions to ask the piercer that will be doing the piercing and/or the studio. Safety and cleanliness is very important. There are website out there that will show you about piercing that have gone bad and it can get dangerous. Remember your lips re real close to your brain and a infection wouldn't have to travel far to be real bad.
> ...


This is the best advice from someone who has been there. I will weigh in on the employer side of the equation. I don't own my business but I was hiring manager for a large service company. Sometimes appearance matters. Even for "entry level" positions if they are public contact type positions. Consider that unless you have a very specific skill set, odds are there will be someone who can do a job as well or close to as well and they won't have the snakebites. Why would they choose you? In today's job market it's tiny differences that make decisions for managers. 

I am a perfect example. I would love to have full sleeve tattoos and in 10 years I have almost quadrupled my income through promotions. I've also moved from an entry level route position where I was out in the elements day in and day out doing a very physical job to a sales position where I take clients out to lunch, play golf even fishing charters if that's their thing. It would have been very hard to do that with the tattoos that I'd like to have. It can be done but it's certainly harder if you've made certain choices. 

Just think things through is the moral of the story.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I find facial piercings disgusting on men and women. I feel sorry for these people. Do they actually think that it looks good on them?


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

HAHA, so I think you got your answer, don't do it. We all already pay enough for people who can't get jobs. No reason to add to the problem.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

USE THAT MONEY!!!...and buy new fishing gear!!!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

All of the previous posts are on the money! Besides you will someday catch it with a hook. If you really wanted to do it, you would not have sought advice on this forum !


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have only seen one or two women with facial piercings that actually looked good. Mostly they tend to make them look like white trash. Where my wife works, no visible tats, or piercings are permitted. Where I work, no visble piercings allowed. Not really enforced with this manager we have now,. Our last store manager really enforced the rule though. She made people put bandaids over their nose piercings.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I am for personal freedom, and if that is what you want to do, go for it. But, do not be upset when you get looks, and judgments from people you do & do not know. I have several friends that have tattoos, and that is there thing, I know that a couple of them wish they didn't have them. It will definitely hurt your employment opportunities. Remember all your decisions have consequences, some good and some bad. Just think about that before you put something on your body that cannot be taken off. Good luck with your decision, I think the opinion is overwhelmingly against it.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

We all know we shouldn't judge others, but the reality is that we all do.

If you get that face piercing, you're going to be less likely to get hired, more likely to get a ticket if pulled over, you're going to get weird looks from people and some people are going to avoid you. There are certainly plenty of hard working, honest, decent people out there with tons of tattoos and piercings, but at the end of the day we all know there's a stigma many people associate with body modification.

Spend your money on something that moves you forward in life, not something that potentially holds you down.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Whatever people want to call it , its self mutilation. You cant blame prospective employers for questioning the aptitude of someone who mutilates their body. Some say they want to do it to be "different" , to be an "expression of individuality" , but there are so many people doing it these days that if you really want to be unique or different then go against the grain and dont mutilate your body. 

I never did understand why people spend good money to pierce or mark up their body. In the long run what do you really get for your money ? Im not judging anybody who has done it , just saying that if you dont then later in life you will most likely be glad you didnt , for a lot of reasons. Think smart now , and when you are older you will see the wisdom in keeping your body the way its supposed to be.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! I remember piercing my ear when I was @ 17! 
That was in 1979-1980 (?) and back then, that was radical!
Still got the earing, but I wouldn't ever go any further than that.
Back then, you wouldn't even consider piercing your right ear!
I can't even figure out what's up with guys getting both ears pierced, wth?
Must be getting old.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I still haven't met anyone who wishes they had pierced more body parts or gotten more tats when they were younger. Quite the opposite, really.

Today's job market is tough, if not outright brutal, to folks 25 and under. Why make it harder on yourself by looking like a freak show?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I will admit i had to look it up to see what it was. Getting old i guess. 

Save your money now.....

I watched my brother get piercings and most of my friends get tats just out of high school, including my high school sweet heart (now wife) who has 5 total.... some of them pretty cheesy now, but hey i never said that! I wanted one but could never decide what fit me. 15 years out of school, i drew a picture of a fish and it clicked in my head. Took several hours and way too much $$$, but have it inked down my side where it is covered up unless it is summer time. Only one i have and have never regretted getting it, other than when i was laying on the table getting needles poked in me.

The way i see it, if you want it fine. Think it through. If it is going to be painful..... make it FIT YOU! Don't do it 'just because'.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

While in the US Navy knew a really nice guy with the names of 5 different women on his arm, each with a line thru it...he said he was finding it harder to find dates, especially with women with the names with lines thru them. He ended up getting an "8 ball" with a lit fuse sticking out of it cover up tat which was much better than his former tats...moral of my and others` stories are unlike some loves, lust, car makes, clothing styles and fads TATS, body piercings, AIDS, Death and taxes really ARE `forever`...make your decisions with a view to the LONG TERM, sir. You won`t regret it later...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

EyeCatchEm said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Wow, that's unattractive. 

Honestly I can possible think of a single good reason to do that to yourself. But... I guess in this day and time where so many people are unhappy with who they are and want to change themselves into someone else, I guess it shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

snag said:


> Jonny13, save your money, my youngest daughter had her eyebrow and tongue pierced when she was about 18 or so and now with a good career and mother of two , everything is long gone , she wishes now she never would have done it. .. What's the purpose of it anyway ?


The argument you get from the ink and piercing crowd is that they are "taking control" of their bodies and will decorate it any way they wish. That's OK as far as it goes, but I'm not sure I buy the logic. I've also taken control of my body, and I've decided to leave it just the way God, and my parents, made it! I see tatts and piercings as expressing a desire to set one's self apart from the mainstream, to join a particular "group", as though the mainstream was such a horrible place to be. 



mkalink said:


> As an employer, when I interview someone with piercings other than women with them in their ears. I figure if you disrespect your body that much, how much respect will you have for me or my equipment. Same with tattoos, our body's are amazing in design and operation so let's go and paint graffiti all over it. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I can appreciate this sentiment. One thing I've noticed over the years is that I don't think I've ever seen a shiny, new, high end vehicle pull up, and have a person with a face full of metal step out of it. The folks I've seen who look like a tackle box blew up in their face drive old rattle traps and look like they're just barely squeaking by!

Johnny, I suppose I'm the wrong guy to ask since I'm far too old to be considered hip, or cool, or dope, or fly, or whatever the current expression is. But, you put it out there so, I'll give it a shot.

Admittedly, times have changed along with the culture. When I was growing up the only people who had tattoos were ex-cons and Navy veterans. And a woman who had her ears pierced for ear rings was considered somewhat daring! So, my prejudices against such things were set early on in my life. Yet, I have some friends who do sport a little ink, or a piercing here or there, but nothing major. I simply don't run with that crowd.

I won't try to tell you what to do, but I will tell you to think long and very hard about it. True, it's your life, but, maybe more importantly, it's your FACE! You can't cover it up. Your face is what's right out front saying "hello" to everyone you will ever meet in life! What kind of people? Associates, acquaintances, friends, lovers, employers, relatives, customers, business partners, bankers, and so on. What do you want them to think of you? Despite all the PC rhetoric floating around, human beings remain a very judgmental species!

I will close with this: "Act in haste, repent in leisure."


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I want to return my body with the same number of holes that it had when I got it.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, the self righteousness is alarming! I'm torn with how to respond, I see a lot of honest responses that are all well intentioned yet at the same time these same responses couldn't be more narrow minded and condescending. I realize people are only trying to help, but really, some of these comments are pretty insulting.

I guess I'll start by addressing the original post by simply suggesting that the poster does what he feels best with. Sometimes getting out of ones comfort zone is a liberating experience that opens doors, frees an identity that has been repressed, starts friendships that otherwise may have never been started. I will argue that many of the most talented people in the world express themselves in unconventional ways. Architects, singers, songwriters, painters, sculptors, and on and on are professions that are dominated by people who have modified their bodies. Are you one of these people? i don't have a clue, but the point is asking what is likely a collection of conservative, gun toting, people who aren't peirced (I'm one too) is going to get you a collection of conservative, gun toting, anti-piercing responses. Go to a piercing and tattoo forum and i bet the responses differ greatly, i'm going to suggest you start your search there.

Now my high horse... I've got a full sleeve on one arm and a partial on the other to be completed in the next couple month. I don't think I've ever had one negative comment about the art on my arms. I've received countless compliments and the general responses i get are more of wonder and curiosity. I don't find people turned off by them so much as they are ignorant, for lack of a better word. I bet once a week I get stopped randomly by somebody who wants a better look at my arm or has something very nice to say about it. Never ever ever has anyone expressed distaste (not that i would expect that) but also I have never seen anyone even so much as give me a second look that suggests they disapprove. If you think people are judging you for a piercing or other modification I'm guessing you've done something that brought attention to you long before they started dissecting you physical appearnce. Good people are good people, nothing more and nothing less. If you're an obnoxious ass, you'll be recognized as one with face piercings. 

As for those of you who admit to your prejudice, i say amen, thanks for owning it. But also, keep in mind that what you don't understand is that its that same closed minded attitude that is exactly the opposite of what many of you practice. Whether you smoke, eat poorly, refuse to exercise, don't wear your seatbelt or any number of other potentially harmful things, its your body and your decision. This is his body and his decision, id argue he's doing far less damage to his body and it effects far fewer people. At the same time you cut your hair and trim your nails, tie you shoestrings and wear your pants on your waste...these are all how you express yourself. You do you, let him do him. Pretty please.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Give yourself a year to think it over. If you still desire to get this Piercing by then - just get it.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have had my ear pierced which is now fully closed. I also have a single tattoo. It is an ambiagram which is my daughters names. You read it one way it says one name you read it the other way it says the other name. I say do want you want, however make sure it is what you want. Piercings are removable. I see no harm in them. I think some look foolish but that is my opinion and would never judge someone on them.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Really doesn't matter to me how one decorates their body although I would not do such a thing. One thing amazes me about tattoo's, I have looked at people in public that are displaying them where everyone can see but a lot of those people seem to get upset when they see me studying the art. I have even had people ask me what I was looking at, LOL, if you don't want people to look at them why would you put something on your body in a place where you know everyone will see it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Give yourself a year to think it over. If you still desire to get this Piercing by then - just get it.


What he said! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Jonny, you have always impressed me as an intelligent young man, so I am going to recommend to you a a factual way to answer your question. "TACO" is correct when he says you are asking a biased group for an opinion but the group he suggests is also biased. Jonny go to your peers, your classmates and your friends you don't have to ask them anything just look. How many in your group? How many have piercings? How many friends in your group? How many have piercings? How do your findings correlate to:
1. Their grade point average.
2. Their popularity among others.
3. Their activity level in extra curricula programs.

I really think you are intelligent enough to understand what I am suggesting and to realize that this is the group that your decision will actually matter to.

And last but most importantly ask mom and dad they represent your heart, your soul and all that is good in you. 

After all, although we seem familiar to you we are actually just words out of the darkness called cyberspace.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The only lip piercing I care to see is when my hook pierces the fish's lip ! Other than that lip piercing looks Dilbert to me.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Everyone replied except Jonnythfisherteen. So did you get it done Jonny? Pics!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Taco said:


> Wow, the self righteousness is alarming! I'm torn with how to respond, I see a lot of honest responses that are all well intentioned yet at the same time these same responses couldn't be more narrow minded and condescending. I realize people are only trying to help, but really, some of these comments are pretty insulting.
> 
> I guess I'll start by addressing the original post by simply suggesting that the poster does what he feels best with. Sometimes getting out of ones comfort zone is a liberating experience that opens doors, frees an identity that has been repressed, starts friendships that otherwise may have never been started. I will argue that many of the most talented people in the world express themselves in unconventional ways. Architects, singers, songwriters, painters, sculptors, and on and on are professions that are dominated by people who have modified their bodies. Are you one of these people? i don't have a clue, but the point is asking what is likely a collection of conservative, gun toting, people who aren't peirced (I'm one too) is going to get you a collection of conservative, gun toting, anti-piercing responses. Go to a piercing and tattoo forum and i bet the responses differ greatly, i'm going to suggest you start your search there.
> 
> ...


He asked for peoples thoughts...thats what he got...thats all.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I say do what you want. I think it will be very tiresome taking the face jewelry out every time you go into work and putting it back in once your done. 

What respectable business will have you representing them with piercings that could be offensive to its customers. Something to think about...

You probably already got it done so why even post on here lol 

also I hear getting your tongue split down the middle is the new cool hip thing to do....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Taco said:


> Wow, the self righteousness is alarming! I'm torn with how to respond, I see a lot of honest responses that are all well intentioned yet at the same time these same responses couldn't be more narrow minded and condescending. I realize people are only trying to help, but really, some of these comments are pretty insulting.
> 
> I guess I'll start by addressing the original post by simply suggesting that the poster does what he feels best with. Sometimes getting out of ones comfort zone is a liberating experience that opens doors, frees an identity that has been repressed, starts friendships that otherwise may have never been started. I will argue that many of the most talented people in the world express themselves in unconventional ways. Architects, singers, songwriters, painters, sculptors, and on and on are professions that are dominated by people who have modified their bodies. Are you one of these people? i don't have a clue, but the point is asking what is likely a collection of conservative, gun toting, people who aren't peirced (I'm one too) is going to get you a collection of conservative, gun toting, anti-piercing responses. Go to a piercing and tattoo forum and i bet the responses differ greatly, i'm going to suggest you start your search there.
> 
> ...


I already know I'm one of those narrow minded people so ok, I would like to know how old you were when you had the art done on yourself. I think some of the point being made to the young man is that at some point in life there may be a change of heart and at that time you would just have to live with it. Now saying that I have a young nephew that had just about everything on his face pierced he could have done and he took a lot of heat from his older brothers about it but he wanted it so he got it. It wasn't four years later he met the girl of his dreams and the metal was removed . He still has the marks but he found out it wasn't worth it. Now that is easier then art to remove and I know I have talked to men my age ( 60 ) , that have had tattoos for years and they wished they had never done it. I'm sure there are many that still like what they did but just as many that don't.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Come on jonny 58 posts and you haven, t said a thing , you doing it or not..


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

just gotta man up and do it. Ive got a Prince Albert I did my self with a rail road tie. Nothing a little peroxide can't handle?? )


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Like Taco said:
...many of the most talented people in the world express themselves in unconventional ways. Architects, singers, songwriters, painters, sculptors, and on and on are professions that are dominated by people who have modified their bodies. Are you one of these people?...
It's a very good question. Until you're well on the way to becoming an Adam Levine, or Guy Fieri or (place name here), I'd wait a bit. Personally, ESPECIALLY if I wanted any body art, first I'd sculpt my body through sensible exercise and nutrition education. I don't want this to be a long diatribe. In your quest, remember it takes 21 days, or 21 tries to make or break a habit. Google it.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

People do what they feel they gotta do. But, whenever I see someone with mouth or tongue hardware, I assume it is to please their boyfriend in a certain sorta way. Not saying that is right or wrong...that's just the way I look at it...


----------



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

How did this thread end up on a fishing site ???


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Taco made me sit and think if I've ever had bad response to my tattoos and piercings when I wore them. Nope can't think of any. Not even my 96 yr old grandma had a negative word to say actually she admired the art. And that with 5 on my calves from knee to ankle, both ribs done from arm pit to waist, back piece from neck to waist shoulder width, sternum, chest, shoulders, arms down to wrist not filled in as sleeve just yet. Ear pierced 5 times and countless other piercings all done by myself. You are the one in control of your body and the one who decides anything that's done to it and you are the only one who has to deal with any rare negative comment. I have seen all walks of life at the tattoo conventions and probably every body modification you could think of and even if it's something I wouldn't do I still look at it as personal expression and/or art. 

The comment about Split tongues as funny as you was trying to be it actually old school years ago. Branding, scarification, dermal piercings, implants is more common now days. As mentioned go to the sites for tattoos and piercings look around ask questions. Education on any piercing or tattoo is very important just make sure it's done in clean environment I have seen way two may piercings gone wrong each of my daughters tried piercing their own belly buttons with infection following. I actually had them go down where I get my tattoos and had it done right safe and clean with no infections following.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nubes said:


> just gotta man up and do it. Ive got a Prince Albert I did my self with a rail road tie. Nothing a little peroxide can't handle?? )


Wow, and here I thought I was the only one...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Taco said:


> Wow, the self righteousness is alarming! I'm torn with how to respond, I see a lot of honest responses that are all well intentioned yet at the same time these same responses couldn't be more narrow minded and condescending. I realize people are only trying to help, but really, some of these comments are pretty insulting.
> 
> I guess I'll start by addressing the original post by simply suggesting that the poster does what he feels best with. Sometimes getting out of ones comfort zone is a liberating experience that opens doors, frees an identity that has been repressed, starts friendships that otherwise may have never been started. I will argue that many of the most talented people in the world express themselves in unconventional ways. Architects, singers, songwriters, painters, sculptors, and on and on are professions that are dominated by people who have modified their bodies. Are you one of these people? i don't have a clue, but the point is asking what is likely a collection of conservative, gun toting, people who aren't peirced (I'm one too) is going to get you a collection of conservative, gun toting, anti-piercing responses. Go to a piercing and tattoo forum and i bet the responses differ greatly, i'm going to suggest you start your search there.
> 
> ...




You ask a group of mostly MATURE people a question you should expect a MATURE answer. As for " body modification" , he can still do as he chooses...like has already been said he asked for opinions and thats what he got. 

Ultimately , those who do unnecessary body modification are the ones who have to live with it , but you bring yourself under judgement from others and you do it willingly.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So, I have been contemplating maybe getting a lip piercing of some type. I have a few friends that have snake bites, and was thinking of getting one on the right lower lip. Problem is, I dont like needles as I pretty much freak out when im getting a simple shot. So, has any one ever had something like this done? Whats the pain like? Any disadvantages? Whats a good place to have it done in or around akron.


He really is just asking about how others handled the needles and pain and wants to know if anyone has advice on where to get it done. I don't see anything in the post where he is asking opinion on if he should do it or not or of what others think about the look. Although when posting this you are sure to get the advice I guess anyway.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I sometimes wonder if some people take time to look at their choices of piercing and tattooing from an employers prospective. 

The choice is just that... a choice. But, it is like choosing music that you pretty much cannot turn off...ever. 

I think if you use music as an example, it becomes easier to understand the potential rejection you might encounter from any employer. 

If you were the one running a business, ANY choice of music you decide to play everyday for your customers to hear, would most likely be enjoyed by some and be hated by others. Therefore, you might choose to not have music playing too loudly in your place of business, if at all. Why push some people away simply by insisting they listen to your choice of "artists."

Having highly "artistically decorated" employees is the same thing. Some customers will get it, some won't. Why would or why should an employer take that chance, even if he or she has no problem with your piercings or tattooing?

Your choices are personal, not business. But business is business, not personal.

The employer has to think of the success of the business and the welfare of all employees and the experience they provide for all customers, not just those customers who "get it."


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Jigging Jim said:


> Give yourself a year to think it over. If you still desire to get this Piercing by then - just get it.



Absolute best advice on this thread...give it one year...then see how you feel about it...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So, has any one ever had something like this done? Whats the pain like? *Any disadvantages?* Whats a good place to have it done in or around akron.





glasseyes said:


> I don't see anything in the post where he is asking opinion on if he should do it or not or of what others think about the look.


I think that particular question opened the door. I, like many others who have responded, see very few if any advantages, only disadvantages. His question may have been taken out of context, but, maybe not. My mouth makes a lot of saliva, so a disadvantage for me would be persistent leaking of my lower lip which would appear as drool. That would have been a serious disadvantage for me as a single young man.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

troutcast said:


> How did this thread end up on a fishing site ???


 
It's called "The Lounge". It's open discussion, that's how it got here....


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Johnny,
I know your smarter than that.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

When I was your age or maybe a few years younger several of my buddies got their ears pierced at the county fair. Since it was football season they had to cover them a band aid to put a helmet on. a few got infected and they would have it let it heal and get it again. I thought it was cool and wanted to fit in so my sister took me to the mall and I became "cool" like all my friends. Then the next day and seen a friend who is literally like a dad to me. he asked what was in my ear. I told him I got because my buddies got 1 and it was cool. He was quiet for a few minutes, stopped cutting my hair, spun me around in my chair and said "i thought your old man and I taught you better than that"? "who in this world wants to be a follower"? "where will you ever get in life by being a follower"? 

I went home and took it out. So glad he talked some sense into me and reminded me of what I was taught. That experience was a great life lesson. It wasn't about the earing it was about the fact that I was doing something because "others" thought it was cool. I found out that I did not need something that god did not give me to be cool. I am still friends with that group today. NONE of them wear their earings. Not mention at the time some of them even followed my lead and removed theirs at the time.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Just P L A I N,

S T U P I D !

But this is my opinion only.

Nik


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Nubes said:


> just gotta man up and do it. Ive got a Prince Albert I did my self with a rail road tie. Nothing a little peroxide can't handle?? )



&#128514; that's good stuff


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Another potential downside, a tat as an identifying feature, from today's news:



> McGrew tells 10TV Taulbourg worked in tandem with an unidentified suspect to steal the phones December 13th.
> 
> He says after the suspect&#8212;who has a Monster energy drink tattoo on his neck-- left the store...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

ShaneMC said:


> I say do what you want. I think it will be very tiresome taking the face jewelry out every time you go into work and putting it back in once your done.
> 
> What respectable business will have you representing them with piercings that could be offensive to its customers. Something to think about...
> 
> ...



I can direct you to a Chipotle in east Columbus where almost every employee has piercings and the rings in the ears with the big holes / loops. I am convinced the hiring manager must only hire people with piercings and/or colored hair.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> Don't do it. It's like a tattoo in that you shouldn't be surprised if people pass judgement on you for having it.
> 
> If you want to be creative, you could put on safety glasses, fall face first into your tackle box, and just keep whatever sticks.


Got a guy at work with multiple piercings and trinkets hanging on his face. He's known as Tacklebox.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> I can direct you to a Chipotle in east Columbus where almost every employee has piercings and the rings in the ears with the big holes / loops. I am convinced the hiring manager must only hire people with piercings and/or colored hair.



Have a chipotle right up the road from me that's the same way. I think it's the company.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bluegillin' said:


> I can direct you to a Chipotle in east Columbus where almost every employee has piercings and the rings in the ears with the big holes / loops. I am convinced the hiring manager must only hire people with piercings and/or colored hair.



Thats a promising career choice. If you cant make it at mcdonalds flipping burgers you can always get a piercing and go to work at chipoltle LOL  When they are 50 and still working at chipoltle they may just wonder what they were thinkin' :S


Do what ya gotta do , just go into it with your eyes wide open.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep....its the governments fault


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so it seems everyone has had enough time to reply and say what they wanted to say. When I first started this thread I didnt consider the fact that I was touching apon the rarely discussed topic of body modification. The opinions are welcome, even though some made me get a weird look on my face and look at my screen funny.
no, I have not had it done yet. I may not even do it. The one part that keeps me away is needles. I dont knoe if I could take a needle or not. Regarding it being a permanent change, well, that may depend on my body. A female friend of mine has let one close up. She also gave me some advice on it, like expense, some of the procedure, and offered to let me go with her if she gets it done again. Honestly, $40 bucks doesnt sound too bad to me. I could very easily go to the store for a couple of shirts or some jeans for that price, and I dont even like buying clothes. 
Talking about difficulty getting a job, I really am not sure if a employer would look down a simple hole in the lip. You guys know that can be removed and replaced right? If say, I were to go to a interview, i could just remove it and either keep it like it is or cover it with a bandage. I highly doubt it would be a good idea to wear it on the job anyway, as I want to be a butcher/meat cutter, and having that thing hanging out my mouth would be taking a risk.
And as why I want to do this, well, I dont really have many friends in person anyway, and the few people I do know, I dont get to do much with. So im not really concerned about fitting in (never was anyway) or doing this for anyone, I just like the way it looks and I think my face would fit with one lip ring. My definition of what looks good or not may differ from yours, but I for the most part, think a few piercings and tattoos, worn correctly, looks pretty sexy/cool on a girl or guy.
I went to asked my mom and dad their opinions. Mom definately didnt like the idea, and dad either, saying im trying to look like dennis rodman -_-
So, thats what I have to say so far on the subject.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Trying to look like Dennis Rodman? That's a serious Opinion... Best to listen to your Parents!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LOL Rodman with one piercing.. Haha, I like your dads style. Next ask him if he'd help you dye your hair green..


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I forgot to mention... It will destroy your teeth.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> LOL Rodman with one piercing.. Haha, I like your dads style. Next ask him if he'd help you dye your hair green..


I'd actually do that too. I like colored hair too. But it wouldn't fit with my current hairstyle.


----------



## CatfishTiny (Dec 27, 2010)

To all the people here saying that a facial piercing is just like a tattoo, you are wrong. Tattoos take a lot of money to remove if you feel it is necessary later in life. A piercing is just taken out. I had my eyebrow and lower lip done in my early 20's and now, in my mid-30's, the only evidence is 2 tiny closed-up holes. It really just looks like a small indentation. But, to each his/her own, i guess.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I think it's cool that you come here and ask the old guys what they think  .. As wrong as it is, will you will be frowned upon as far as getting a job, no doubt. By I say be yourself..


----------

